# Diesel vs. Gas for plowing?



## thepawnshop (Oct 24, 2004)

After posting I found the thread I needed.....sorry!


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

I run a 2001 c3500. I pull bobcat s185, and much more. it's a dump bed that I've had over three ton of rock in the bed (no more suspension, but motor had plenty of power  ) Its the gas 6.0, I did not wan't to spend the extra 6800 on the diesel. I have just recently installed a supercharger, to help me with gas mileage, which it definately has. And the power boost is awesome 410hp. I'll line up against a diesel anyday  

p.s. It sounds cool too


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Too bad you have to have the supercharger to try and run with a diesel.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Don't most "newer" diesel's have a turbo charger???


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Stock. No supercharger


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I wonder how much power a diesel woud have with out those turbos???


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Plenty


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

No doubt, Bet it is all low end.... no real HP with out turbo...


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

mine didnt have any forced induction at all and I pulled a dodge ram with a v-10 that had a blower on it backwards not once, not twice, but 3 times he had 4x4 and I had a 2wd dually, lol

heres my truck idling shortly before I pulled hm across the lot:









dont need any turbo or blower to get "r" done! pumpkin:


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

All that low end torque gets you nothing in the snow but spinning tires.....


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Frozen001 said:


> No doubt, Bet it is all low end.... no real HP with out turbo...


LOL almost 450 [email protected] 2800 and 700+ ft lbs @ 1400


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Any more questions?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

exactly... show me a tire that will keep traction in the snow with all that torque going to them... Ya gotta have a lot of weight to keep it.....


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Frozen001 said:


> All that low end torque gets you nothing in the snow but spinning tires.....


the same could also be said for people that plow with the transfer case in low range


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am not debating the power of diesel... If I had a lot a wieght to pull I would say diesel hands down...., but pushing snow requires a balance of power and traction.....


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

Frozen001 said:


> I am not debating the power of diesel... If I had a lot a wieght to pull I would say diesel hands down...., but pushing snow requires a balance of power and traction.....


do you drive with the throttle mashed to the floorboard all the time, atleast I dont.... the same motor making 500ft lbs @ full throttle will make less if there is less fuel/throttle and <100ft lbs at idle or less \

more fuel/air= power
less fuel/air= less power!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

No I do not drive with my foot to the floor board, but if you what a diesel that has 700 ft/lbs of torque at 1400 rpms, Idle is usually around 500 so do the math, it still has a lot of torque that the tires will have to deal with in the snow...

It is a matter of opinion... you are going to think diesels are better, I say it depends on what equipment you have, and in some cases I bet a gas would be a better choice..


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

It's funny that I've plowed with my diesel for 4 years and never had a problem spinning in the snow.  
I've pushed piles twice as big as a gasser does.
Nothing against gassers.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

just because a motor "can" make 700 ft lbs @ 1400 rpm dosent mean that it will it depends on the amount of throttle you are giving it


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

There are two many variables to just say "I push piles twice as big as a gasser" mean any thing. To be accurate, you would have to have the same trucks, same weight(front and rear axle weight), same tires, even the same driver....


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

big nate:

exactly... I do not want to get into this either.... so I am done!!


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Power aside, one thing for sure is that you'll get more done in the diesel per tank of fuel than a gas truck. Geez I remeber the days when the diesel engine as an option for GM offered a whooping 150 HP! But that same 6.2 could push all night on less than one tank.


----------



## Midwest (Oct 16, 2004)

''''WHEW""" this thread has snowballed  Just want to clarify, I don't have a diesel, but would've liked to bought one. At the time, It would've cost me way too much to upgrade to one. I've been extremely happy with mine and glad I made the decision. I had to have the supercharger cause I sold my corvette due to a new family member  (needed to have something high performance). Anyways, Either one plows snow just fine payup 

P.s. Diesel fuel is more expensive than unleaded where I'm at 2.08gallon. whats up with that


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I had the same dilemma when I bought my crew cab HD. I know that putting a plow on a diesel crew cab can be done, but I like to be in control of my warranty so I went with a plow prepped GMC HD Crew with the 6.0 gas. Had the same set up but with an ext cab short bed and liked it, so this one will be fine....


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

The price of diesel always goes up durastically in the winter as it follows the price of heating oil people still use in their homes....

ie: cold weather, more heating oil reduces supply raises cost and diesel follows...


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I traded my diesel for a BIG block gas years ago. Gas is cheaper then diesel now, the truck doesn't see more then 10K miles a year, so why pay the rip off prices the Big 3 are charging for the diesel option. A big Block gas IS a great plow truck, and a lot cleaner. 

Bill


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

If you work all the numbers on the cost of diesels unless you are putting on A LOT of miles per year they don't justify the cost. A used big block can be purchased at a great price and overall lower your operating costs when you figure in the cost of vehicle. Which you must to determine profit margins.


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> do you drive with the throttle mashed to the floorboard all the time, atleast I dont....


  Um, yes I do.  Forget balancing traction and power, only thing I need to balance is my bank account


----------



## extremsnomobile (Dec 3, 2004)

actully a deiasel idels at idk maybe 300 and umm they are tanks int eh snow if u didnt notice. gmc deiesls coem with a turbo not supercharger. a supercharger lose u 10 horses for every 50 u gain. cause u run it off the belts. a turbo runs off your exhust. and i woudl rpefer a desiel over a gasser anyday. ive scene a deisel push dirt with a plow and push more snow then a gasser that plowed my fdrvie way. first guy got stuck with the gasser. my buddy came over and just blow through th esnow


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

> actully a deiasel idels at idk maybe 300 and umm they are tanks int eh snow if u didnt notice. gmc deiesls coem with a turbo not supercharger. a supercharger lose u 10 horses for every 50 u gain. cause u run it off the belts. a turbo runs off your exhust. and i woudl rpefer a desiel over a gasser anyday. ive scene a deisel push dirt with a plow and push more snow then a gasser that plowed my fdrvie way. first guy got stuck with the gasser. my buddy came over and just blow through th esnow


I don't know of too many engines that idle at 300rpm, diesel or otherwise. Not in automotive applications anyways (before someone starts telling about diesel locomotives etc.). If they do, you probably wanna turn it up a little before you wipe something out (camshaft etc).

Some diesels used to come with superchargers, some had both superchargers and turbos on the same engine. Both have plusses and minusses. Funny how top-fuel dragsters use a supercharger and not a turbo, huh? I think all the trucks use turbos now, but its just a little piece of history for you.

I seriously doubt the guy who got stuck in a gasser did so because it was gasoline powered, the diesel is a heavier truck. With proper ballast the gasser would go right thru too. Decent tires are a must on either... although I have made do with pretty sad ones (last year) b/c new ones weren't in the budget... I just carried an extra half-ton of gravel 

For a truck that does nothing but push snow, there is no reason to pay the extra for a diesel. If I was buying a new truck for myself to drive all year round and was planning on keeping it for a few years (THAT is the key to the value) then I would buy a diesel. For straight snow use I'll stick to gassers.


----------



## PackRat (Dec 14, 2004)

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> the same could also be said for people that plow with the transfer case in low range dipsh!t


When I had the plow on my 70 K-10, I always plowed in low range. More control, and less lugging.

Did I forget to mention that it had 3.08's? 

It had a 402BB, SM465, and NP205. That was, hands down, the best all around truck I ever had.


----------



## roidman81 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Why*

Its a age old question... IF you keep you trucks 7-10 years diesel is your only way .. long term you cant go wrong.. plowing snow is not how you can judge a motor for your truck. its not a matter of opinion it a matter of accounting. business smart is business sound. Plow trucks dont make money untill there paid.. and you only make money 4 months a year so smart people dont buy a truck Just to plow snow.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

That's why I buy gas my trucks only plow snow. It's a matter of accounting!


Bill


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Either truck will push aot of snow. The diesel will move heavier snow easier off idle. More low end torque will get the truck and snow moving. My diesel also uses less than 1/2 the gas of my BB. As for cost, the diesel will repay for itself at the worst at time of resale. Diesels bring alot more money in the sed sector, at least 3-5K more at time of resale. Even tho diesel is more per gallon right now, since I get 2x the mileage than a BB gasser, diesel would have to run 2 x the cost of gas to break even. That being said, if I am replacing a truck that would see less than 10K per year or a reg cab pick up, I would stay gasser. But since its my personal truck that sees about 25K a year the diesel was a better option for me.
Dino


----------



## extremsnomobile (Dec 3, 2004)

i like the deisl because

i tow trailers
i snomobile and carry alot of gear
 i plow
it gets driven alot
its good fro moving paper around from compant to company(gasser would struggle with that much load on it)
i have horses


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Well at least everyone is happy with what they have. I don't see any reason a engine with more torque is going to sping its tires in the snow. It is all about how much throttle you give it. Nick.


----------



## nino1025 (Jan 27, 2004)

Everyones forgeting about how durable they are! Why would manufacturers give you a 100,000 mile warranty.

My old 6.5 Diesel Had 279,000 Miles and was still purring like a kitten.

I've plowed lots before on big snowfalls where the owner would call me and say that his regular plow truck could'nt push the heavy wet snow and ask me if I could try it and yes, you guessed it he had a gasser. My truck would push right thru with no problem like butter. And thats why I buy diesel you can't ever have enough power in my veiw. I never had a problem with spinning the tires. Eventually any truck if you push it to the limit is going to spin. Its your foot on the gas and you have a lot of control so I think it has alot to do with the operator. This is my opinion only and everyone is going to have a different opinion / different experiences so take it easy on me  Just trying to input.

I'm new here and the info is great and I don't think you can find another better info source about this buisness. I've learned alot in the short time i've been here and I hope I can return the favor someday.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

I have had diesels.The newer ones have more power than the old ones.But is it worth the price.Diesel-$5,500,Diesel transmission-$1,800.If u own 1 truck maybe it is worth it.But when i bought #2 new 04 350s with plows,sanders,stobes,toolboxs and so on and so on.It would have cost me another 15k.My buddy just sold his 95 dodge cummings and got a 04 250 gasser.He loves it,says it pushes better then the dodge all day long


----------

